#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Part Time Consultancy

## anwarahmad

I would like to know how to do or get part time consultancy job in oil and gas. Appreciate if anyone could give some idea....

See More: Part Time Consultancy

----------


## Radha

Hi Friends,

I would like to know how to get part time consultancy job like client interaction.

I worked as a Business Development Manager.

My profile is Client Interaction through Phone and get requirements from clients.

Radha

----------


## ravishe

DO anybody have an idea to start consultancy

----------


## moscow01

In order to offer consultancy services, you need to have expertise in some area that an Operator is willing to pay for e.g. Tubing Stress Analysis, Performance modelling etc. They usually pay on a project basis i.e you quote a price, they pay when you deliver and if it takes you more time than you estimated then you just have to eat the cost. 

Most consultancies are born out of networks that are built over several years. Not what you know but who you know.

----------


## Processor

100% agreed with Moscow

Two things are important:
1: Specialty beacuse general jobs can usually be done by the client's own employees
2: Contacts

second is more important. Generally free-lancer consultants get work based on contacts.Client generally gives work to that person whose working excellance is already knwon to the client.

Not sure about ur age and whether already doing job or not. Mostly the ex-employer or client's of ex-employer are the most probable clients of free lancer. Other possibility is to check with your class fellows working in other companies. And least but not the last introduce to the potential customers.

Regards

----------


## nadeem

Radha,
Where are you located?
What type of industry do you have experience in?

----------


## anwarahmad

Dear all,
Thank you for your idea and knowledge. May be if there is some job to be outsourced also can be considered as part time job. If anyone know any opportunity in process engineering, let me know. I'm reachable via maa.anwar@gmail.com

----------


## theo_papad

Dear friends

As salaries are low in my country, Greece ,compared to the cost of living and having already a ten years old working experience, I am thinking about my future working as a freelancer for any oil & gas company in Europe who might be interested.
Actually I'm thinking of investing on software like PDS or PDMS and work at my office here in Greece.
Do u think that this kind of working relationship will work?
Do u have any other advice to give me?

----------


## moscow01

You may pick up some work that way but in my experience if you want to offer a consultancy service you need to be located in a central hub like Aberdeen The Hague, Houston etc. There are many smaller hubs around the world but you get the idea. The best place to start is to talk to some of the other consultancy companies that are out there and see if they are interested in parcelling some work out to you. Work that isn't worth their while taking on permanent staff for but they still want to offer the facility to their clients. In general, unless you can offer the full consultancy from reservoir studies through to project implementation you won't be very attractive to a major Operator (except as possibly a short-term contract day rater)

Personally, I'm ex-pat, based in Malaysia. For life style reasons I prefer to live in a small town on the other side of the country from the capital. I have built up a good relationship with several of the consultancy firms that exist in Kuala Lumpur and I pick up quite a bit of ad-hoc work from them. I also do some work for the service companies. But I always end up spending time in KL - to network, talk to potential clients, make presentations on the work I've done etc etc. So you will always end up having to connect to the hub in some way. Another good reason for going through an existing consultancy is that the Operator is very unlikely to accept work that hasn't been peer reviewed. 

I should also point out that - I'm 52 years old, I've done my hard time and I've put a fair bit of cash away so I'm not dependant on the work. Sometimes there is so much work you have to beat them away with a stick and other times you can go for a month or 2 with nothing. It's very ad-hoc but that suits me at this point in my life. 

Given your experience level, I would suggest you look at rotational ex-pat work. Month on, month off. I started that way with about 10 years experience. Put your CV out to a couple of agents and see what happens. The money is good and it's generally tax free (find a good accountant). It's good experience and it will enhance your CV.

----------


## theo_papad

moscow01 thank you.... what is your personal e-mail address?

----------


## moscow01

you can contact me at moscow01@hotmail.com

----------


## Shakespear

Yes, second is more important. More contacts gives those that need someone the confidence to give the work to them. moscow01 observations are spot on. 

He almost sounds like I know him  :Smile:

----------


## sean77

moscow01...what's your profession? well engineer?

See More: Part Time Consultancy

----------


## moscow01

By Well Engineer, I presume you mean Drilling Engineer or Well Planner? The answer is no. My primary disciplines are Production Technology and Completions. I was also a Reservoir Engineer in a past life (for about 4 years) but I saw the light and gave up the black arts  :Smile:  I must confess that I used to be a bit distainful of Drilling Engineers as no more than glorified navvies (Irish term for a hole digger / labourer) but I learned a bit more respect in my last post where I acquired a bit more knowledge of Drilling technologies - apparantly there is some science to it.

----------


## sean77

Great! Regardless of whether you are a Drilling, Reservoir or Production Technologist, I bet you must be earning a fortune like any other upstream petroleum engineers  :Smile: 

Well, I'm a subsea pipeline engineer and I'm earning peanuts as I just started. 

Guys who sit in the office doing design like me dress up like a clown to work (shirts, slacks & tie) but our salary is a joke.

I'd rather wear a worn out coverall, get my hands dirty & drill holes. At least I'll get something for that!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ngoichson

I think, this is a useful topic. I'm a engineer in chemical and oil. I've just a lecturer of Hungyen University of Technology and Education. I'm searching many professional part-time job, to earn experiences and I don't need salaries. 
If anyone have job, please contact me at: ngoichson@gmail.com 
Thanks

----------


## dhnsekaran

Dear friends/sirs,

thanks for this froum
to share knowledge.


thanks in advance,

----------


## ashraf_elkholy

Ashraf Ahmed Zaki Ibrahim Ali El-Khouli
Email : ashraf_elkholy2001@yahoo.com
Certified by International Examination Board for Occupational Health & Safety in London (NEBOSH)
International Train the Trainer Course / Aberdeen  UK (Three months)
International Train the Trainer Course / Pau - France (Two Months)
Total Quality Management Diploma
Member of R.T.I.T.B. (Route Transporting Industry Training Board / UK)
Current Position HSE/QA Manager with KCA Deutag (Drilling Company)
Previous Position: VEGAS (Operator Company) HSE MANAGER 
16 years Total HSE/QA Experience 
Total Oilfield Experience 20 years on Drilling Rigs, Offices & with Operator companies.
(Land rigs, Jackup, Semi, DP, Tender, Platform  Dry Docks)


	From July 2005 till now work as Regional Safety Training Coach then promoted to Regional Training & Development Manager in Dubai office, but due to the financial recession the company had to close our Dubai office, Lay off all the employees & move me temporary to Libya as HSE/QA Manager with KCA Deutag (Drilling Company) to help to nationalise the local HSE Supervisor to HSE Manager position.
	From Dec-2003 to July 2005 HSE Manager with VEGAS (Operator Company) Oil& Gas company in Cairo.
	From Jan 1994 to Dec 2003 HSE Advisor/Supervisor/Manager with Transocean (Drilling Company).
	From October 1990 till Jan 1994 with Santa Fe in different drilling positions.


GENERAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBITIES FOR THE ABOVE MENTIONED POSITIONS:

HSE/QA Manager:
	Prepare Journey Management System.
	Submit tenders for various clients.
	Responsible for preparation of bridging (interface) documents.
	Responsible and accountable for the implementation and maintenance of the contract Quality Management System and Contract HSE Management System in full compliance with Contract requirements.
	Advising, guiding and motivating staff and line management on HSEQ activities.
	Responsible for organizing HSEQ training for all staff and maintaining accurate real time records.
	Ensuring that all staff are familiar with the fundamental operational system and have ready access to the procedures describing the Quality and HSE Management System.
	Operating an internal audit program utilizing qualified personnel independent of the area being audited to determine the effective application of the Quality and HSE Management System and operate effective close out of the deficiencies.
	Provide oversight and auditing to assure adherence with implementation of company policies and applicable regulation.
	Undertake weekly HSE project audit ensuring follow-up and rectification of detected irregularities.
	Responsible for all HSE reporting, incident/accident investigation, follow-up and close out.
	Conducting root cause analysis in a business process using TRIPOD.
	Experience of implementing system around Emergency & Response and crisis Management. 
	Operation & application of HSEMS.
	Provide HSEQ leadership and direction to other less experienced personnel.
	Track and monitor applicable regulations and assure compliance.
	Provide support and advice to Management, Supervisors and Operations personnel on matters related to HSE.
	Enhance the coordination and management of HSE with the Management team to achieve HSE Goals and Objectives in accordance with strict contractual HSE requirements. A strong liaison and interface with Client and Contractors HSE Personnel.
	Write regular HSE reports for Corporate Safety Manager highlighting trends and possible exposures, deployment and training of staff and incidents of significance.
	Act as the HSE representative at weekly client meeting to provide input on compliance and progress.
	Review and provide applications for various work permits for specific project activities, ensuring activities are coordinated and that safety compliance is monitored by safety officers.
	Ensure the site medical facility providing services for the treatment of injury and illness, first-aid training of staff and regular inspections of camp and site facilities.
	Development & execution of health and safety plan.
	Work closely with client personnel to ensure alignment of strategies across the operations to ensure the entire client requirements are met.
	Engage in all the principal HSE tasks including training, planning, program development, auditing, risk assessment, coaching etc.
	Develop and implement safety awareness and safety incentive program to motivate staff and increase safety awareness.
	Manage the training, organizational development and competence assurance functions, implementing the relevant Group policies and procedures relative to these functions.
	Liaison between Dubai, UK and Overseas companies with regards to training and competence matters.
	Liaise with external agencies and training providers ensuring compliance with industry and statutory requirements with respect to training, organizational development and competency.
	Manage the training function so that training outcomes are formally evaluated with a measured change in performance being indicated.
	Manage the training function ensuring that a comprehensive evaluation is undertaken to establish the need for either internal training courses, where adequate expertise is available, or external training is provided. 
	Identify and monitor department and rig specific training budgets, establishing close liaison with budget holders so that efficient cost control is maintained.
	Ensure that the functions of training and development and competence assurance are fully integrated to complement each other both offshore and onshore
	Provide input as requested into the Group Safety Policy, and ensure its implementation by themselves and employees under their direct authority.
	Be familiar with their role as identified in the Emergency Response Procedures and ensure staff under their direct supervision is fully trained to deal with such an emergency.
	Establish preferred supplier agreements with external training providers and ensure cost effective training solutions are established.
	Identify and monitor department and rig specific training budgets, establishing close liaison with budget holders so that efficient cost control is maintained.
	Where required as Action Party, close out Actions in a timely manner.
	Maintain a well trained, efficient and motivated team.
	Ensure personnel under their control have sufficient information and knowledge to carry out their responsibilities.
	Carry out competence assessment and performance appraisals for department staff.
	Maintain departments performance at a level that satisfies all internal and client audits.
	Ensure compliance to all relevant Group management systems and where applicable client procedures.
	To review the operational skills training programme on a regular basis and recommend changes where required.
	In liaison with the Area Manager, Rig Managers and HR department to identify training requirements for prospective and current employees.
	To assist in establishing internal training courses and, where appropriate, provide training and tutorial support.
	Prepare Training Matrix, plan training with training provider.
	Discuss courses content with the training providers.
	Prepare succession plans for training.
	Prepare nationalization plans for long term contract.
	Setup fast track program for newly graduated engineers & any experience employee have potential for promotion.
	Establish Gap analysis report with regard to the training & HSE Issue


P R O F E S S I O N A L   T R A I N I N G   &  S K I L L S

	International Train the Trainer / Aberdeen  UK  (Three months)
	Rig safety training coach development course.
	Instructional Techniques / Basic oilfield technology.
	Forklift operator & instructor / Banks-man / Slinger / Rigging instructor (OPITO Approved)
	Working at height instructor / Manual handling instructor / Slips, trips & falls instructor.
	COSHH Safety instructor / HP Wash-down operation instructor.
	Delivering HSE Support (Management of HSE Risks, Incident investigation & loss causation, Communication & Coaching skills).
	Microsoft word, excel & power point in Aberdeen.
	Major Emergency Management course in Aberdeen.
	Train the Trainer (Fall ProtectionConfined Space EntryPermit To Work)  course in France Pau.
	Scaffolding appreciation & inspection In RGIT center in Aberdeen  Scotland
	Cherry picker (using for casing jobs or any other working in height places) Training from Scotland.
	Water Jetting Association covering HP jetting & requirements of the Code of Practice & Standards.
	Advanced safety audit from BP Company.
	 Fire Prevention & Fire Fighting on board offshore.
	 Personal Survival Techniques, Search & Rescue on board offshore units.
	 Emergency response team member.
	 Helicopter R/T  & Helicopter Landing officer (HLO) & GMDSS.
	 Incident investigation.
	Professional software & hardware maintenance & assembly PC computer hardware.
	Able to write 50 words per minute on the computer keyboard

M O R E   C O U R S E S   C O M P L E T E D

	Induction, Safety, Fire watch, Hand Injury, Forklift Safety, Elementary First aid, Confined Space I & II, Hazards Materials, Permit To Work, Fall Protection I & II, Man-riding Tugger, Ladder, You Have the Power, Pathogen.
	DOS, Windows, Word, Excel, Power Point, Some idea about visual basic & C programming.

R E F E R E N C E S
 Ready for travel.
 Further details can be supplied on request.	

Kind Regards, 
Ashraf Elkhouli
HSE/QA Manager 
Mobile	: 0020169438738
International NEBOSH  Certified / London - UK
International Certified Trainer / Aberdeen  UK & France

----------


## mdtaher

nice advice man... become secondman not to bad.. infact its work.

----------


## rezooo

I agree with U  contacts is more important but must supported with strong experience in specific branch

----------


## ahmmed

I'm a fresh graduate got a B.S'c in petroleum Engineering, i want to work in the field of reservoir engineering and simulation , i trained under a reservoir and simulation specialest and gained alot of experience in IPM, Well Testing(Saphir and Pansys),OFM,DCA,FDP and conventional reservoir work.
   if there is any opportunity matches that , it would be great.

----------


## anees0007

I have more than 10 years experience of working at a fetilizer (Urea) complex. I have an excellent experience of overhauling and calibration of all type of valves. My speciality is Pressure safety valves. Can any one guide me about the scope of this experience regading future prospectus or part time job. Email at anees0007@yahoo.com

----------


## kapilsharma7985

Radha first of all tell me what u do

----------


## Mammon

Great questions and thread! 

Part time consulting? Why part time? Difficult if the boss finds out what you are up to. Also once you get a real consulting gig there will be not be enough time full time let alone part time.

First tip. Strive to be the best in the world at what you do. Do what you love and the money will follow. if you do what you love, your enthusiasm will show and people will want to associate with you. All the world loves a winner.

I would avoid taking a job on a fixed price contract because unscrupulous clients will keep on changing the scope to get more work out of you for free. If you bid too low, you hurt yourself. If you bid too high the client will get mad at you. Best to go hourly. Get them to write the work scope so all parties know what is expected. This can be used in negotiations. If they say your price is too high, don't reduce it, ask what parts of the work scope can be removed from the proposal to reduce the price. If you have to go fixed price, break the project down into small parts that can be delivered on a two week basis with a price for each module. This price should not reflect too obviously your hourly rate so vary it a bit. Then after two weeks if the client will not pay, at least you didn't wait months and do a whole bunch of work for nothing before finding out the client is a bad guy. 

One way to arrive at the price you should be paid is figure out the average salary per year. There are 2000 work hours in a year. Divide the salary by 2000, that is the hourly rate. You should try to get double that. Why? First the overhead for a company is about 100% of the employee salary for training, taxes, benefits, insurance, workers compensation, vacation time etc. Second, as a consultant you have to pay all of those fees yourself. By working for twice the average hourly pay of a regular employee, you have anice rate, which is still competitve with a regular employee.

Now what should you offer as a service? One solution is to master the top software packages used in your field of expertise. Many small companies cannot afford to buy the more expensive packages and the big companies usually settle on one suite. However, no tool is best for all jobs, so if you can master all the top ones you can compete very effectively against small and big companies. Obviously you need a way to get the software cheaply and I leave that up to you. For example some companies will give their software for free, with a training manual, and will allow you to rent the software for short periods. Another way to get licenses is to borrow one from a friend. The availability of free or cheap software and powerful PCs means that us little guys can compete against the majors actually. We call that levelling the playing field.

How to find work? Not easy  obviously! It is important to get your name and face out there. So join the local professional societies, attend meetings, have business cards made with your cell phone and email address and make sure the card says what you do, get your resume/CV up to date, put your profile on the LinkedIn website (for professional networking), some people like to run a blog showing their expertise but i find it too time consuming. Better is a simple website with answers to common problems  in your industry, and have a good solution, which shows how to fix the problem preferably with nice pictures, and make sure the visitors know it is your work they are looking at to solve the problem. Make sure your contact info link is on every page. 

About LinkedIn, get people who you know to recomend you on LinkedIn. Never ask people you don't know to receomend you, it annoys people and is not professional. On linked in there are may forums where you can ask interesting questions and better still, can answer questions. if you are as good as you think, soon you will be  a recognized subject matter expert. Build contacts as fast as possible. Do not scam members, you will be banned. Here is an example of a successful oil exploration guy to check out **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Getting paid: doing the work is the easy bit, finding work and getting paid are infinitely harder. If you must do fixed price, get 1/3 up front, 1/3 half way through and 1/3 on acceptance of the job. if they won't advance you any money up front then they don't trust you or they are crooks. Whatever arrangement you come to, and I stress, hourly is best, get it in writing. If you are a geologist generating prospects, then shoot for an ORRI of 5% (you can accept 2% as a minimum) convertible to a 25% working interest after the first well pays out. You should also get a fee of at least 10% of the first well cost to cover your geology, leases and seismic. never try to selll an oil deal where you don't have leases or legal seismic licenses. Otherwise you will just get screwed. if you own the leases and the seismic, noone can touch you. Can't afford leases and seisimic? Then find an investor to pay for that up front, it's cheap compared to a dry hole. Get it in writing!    

One way to get seismic is to approach substantial companies and ask if you can work their data. Structure the deal so that if you find a drillable prospect, they have first rights of refusal. if they drill the prospect, make sure you have an ORRI convertible at your option to 25% WI  backed in after payout. if they don't want to drill the well, then get permission up front in writing that you have the rights to use the data to sell the prospect to industry participants. You will sell the deal for say $100,000 finders fee and 5% convertible to 25% WI. You can share the WI with the company who provided you with the data. This is called sweat equity. BUT get everything in writing and have an attorney check it before you make your move. Also when visiting prospective clients, make them sign a non disclosure non compete agreement, good for 1 or 2 years. if they won't sign, they are not worth dealing with.

Where to sell deals? NAPE in Houston twice a year or in London NAPE. If you go to NAPE you will meet thousands of potential clients. be ready with your prospect and business cards/resume.

Good luck to us all! We make our own luck. God helps them who help themselves.

Mammon

----------


## kay50

Thank you mammon! You clarified all of my queries at once.

See More: Part Time Consultancy

----------


## plokij

Hi,
.
Make a visit to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
.
Regards

----------


## maqsoodPE

I am a Petroleum Engineer with 15.5 years of diversified experience in Oil & Gas Industry upstream. I am looking for Part Time Job/Consultency in Well-Test Analysis, Reservoir Engineering, PVT Fluid Chracterization, Classical Reservoir Engineering, Material Balance Calculations, Well-Log Analysis, etc.

----------

